
Show HN: Robinhood on Desktop - sagivo
https://www.stockstalk.club
======
ankyth27
I am loving how easy electron has made for developers to create native desktop
apps. Gone are the days when js/frontend developers would have to rely on
someone to write java/c# apps for them. More power to the ecosystem.

------
Suriak
When will it be available on Linux?

~~~
sagivo
It's almost ready, all left is to compile electron for Linux and test it so I
assume very soon. Of course you can just fork the code and do it yourself :)

------
sagivo
Author here,

I wrote Robinhood for desktop out of the necessity of staying up to date with
my Robinhood investments.

It's open source -
[https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk](https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk)

Like you, I spend most of my day in front of a computer and I need a quick way
to see how my Robinhood portfolio is doing.

StockStalk will show you your status on the mac bar (green/red) and click on
the tray will show you how each stock is doing. I also plan to allow buy and
sell directly within the app. This way there is no need to check your phone
all the time and get notified via desktop notifications on sharp changes. At
the moment I have a mac version but windows&linux are coming soon.

Important to notice that no sensitive information is sent to anywhere. the
credentials are all stored locally and sync directly with Robinhood API.

Take a look and tell me what you think. Hope you'll find it useful as it's for
me.

~~~
keeler
What language did you write your app in?

~~~
sagivo
I used Electron as I wanted to have it native and cross-platform. The stack is
mostly JS and React.

